# Just purchased new Train set and having Problems



## strangepork (Nov 28, 2010)

Howdy,

I purchased the Lionel Christmas Story train set. I read the directions and got it up an running, but there are still some problems. I really dont want to return it to Hobbytown just yet. 
Here is the link to the train I bought.

http://www.amazon.com/Lionel-Trains...DBRY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1290913701&sr=8-2

First off, the smoke does not work. I took care not to overfill it. I noticed some of the liquid was dripping off to the side. Either way, no smoke. 

Next, I added the second car(coal car). It had sparks coming out of the bottom of it. I plan on having it go arond my plastic christmas tree.

3. I added a third car and noticed it had trouble running and there was still sparks out of the second car. 

At that point I gave up.

Any suggetions? Thanks.. I really dont want to make the trip back to hobbytown and try to get another one. It was waaay expensive.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*No smoke, but sparks.*

I prefer the sparks.
Running Smoke units can be a science. The heater element needs time to work. So run the engine and see if the evidence is there. You only need a drop after all it's only a small wire that has to heat it up. You can check electrical connections and moving plastic parts to force the air through.
This small hole where the air enters has to be open. They do clog up.

The second car may have a loose wire if the mechanism is electrical. I have seen them all mechanical, chasing around the freight boxes.

Being new sparks are expected and trains around trees have ignited rugs.
Try to observe what is sparking these cars are light and derail easily. Also the track may not be connected right. This is especially true with tubular track. A little scotchbrite will help the connection on the track.

The best thing to do is just run it to break it in. A little oil and it will out last you. 



So run it and see if the heater element bounces back.
Personally I dont see it as a great loss.


----------

